# Utilisation du terminal



## diamond69 (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour je suis pas depuis longtemps sur votre forum je m'apelle diamond et je cherche quelqu'un qui sache vraimen bien utiliser le terminal ...?


----------



## meskh (15 Décembre 2007)

bonjour et bienvenue 

peut etre devrais tu expliquer dans quel but  car l'utilisation de Terminal n'est pas chose aisée et c'est la meilleure voie pour foutre le bordel dans une pomme  de plus, quelques isoft présents dans OSX mettent en avant des fonctions de Termina  genre Automator ou AppleScript Editor


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-4801-guide-d-utilisation-du-shell-pour-debutant

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/11/15/terminal5.html

http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/Bash-Beginners-Guide.pdf


----------



## vibra (22 Décembre 2007)

Et il n'y a pas d'autres tutoriaux en français que le premier ?


----------

